# Chinese box turtle



## terryo (Mar 9, 2015)

Does anyone know a good, trustable breeder for a Chinese Box Turtle?
Like this:
http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/turtles/chinese-box-turtle-for-sale.html


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry nopers .


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 9, 2015)

Arizona Compound had some for sale just last week but they were not listed on the website so contact them.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 9, 2015)

Arizona Tortoise Compound


----------



## CharlieM (Mar 9, 2015)

Check out the TSA. They have a flavo program. 
I got some last year from two reputable breeders. I can ask around. 
@Turtlepete has some TSA flavos.


----------

